
Infographic – how to turn your idea into a prototype in 5 steps now - Jonahmobiledev
http://blog.venturepact.com/5-ways-to-turn-your-idea-into-a-prototype-infographic/
======
drdeca
I don't see how these are supposed to be steps.

These are just "here are some things that you can use in your webservice
product that you don't have to make yourself."

And, ok, that could be useful I guess.

But it doesn't seem like a list of steps.

